#ubuntu-il 2011-08-29
<avihay> connex: Raw material
<i-pink> ?
<i-pink> היי
<i-pink> יש כאן מישהו?
<connex> ??
<i-pink> vhh
<i-pink> היי
<connex> היי
<HaimN> !cmds
<HaimN> !wubi
<HaimN> wubi
#ubuntu-il 2011-08-30
<ccds22> ?
<ccds22> dor
<ccds22> ?
<trew4343> לא
<trew4343> ממש לא
<ccds22> יש לי בעיה
<ccds22> יש לי תקיפות והפלות בשת
<ccds22> בשרת
<ccds22> מה עושים?
<trew4343> אני לא מהתחום
<trew4343> סורי
<trew4343> אתה יכול לשאול את צפריר פה
<trew4343> ##linux-il
<ccds22> מי זה צפריר
<trew4343> ccds22: tzafrir_laptop
<ccds22> אין אותו פה
<trew4343> אמרתי שהוא נמצא בערוץ
<trew4343> ##linux-il
<ccds22> אוקי תודה אחי
<cccvd00> ?
<cccvd00> אפשר תערוץ של הלינוקס
<cccvd00> ?
#ubuntu-il 2011-08-31
<Nighthawk``> אם אין לי תפריטים בכלל
<Nighthawk``> וקיצורי מקשים לא עובדים
<Nighthawk``> איך אני מוציא לפועל את פקודת ה
<Nighthawk``> unity -reset
<Nighthawk``> ?
<Nighthawk``> כי אני לא יכול להיכנס לטרמינל
<hatul1> תעבור למסוף אחר
<hatul1> Nighthawk``: ctrl+alt+F1
<trew100> היי לכולם
<trew100> מישהו יכול לעזור לי עם פלאש?
<trew100> שידרגתי את המערכת 11.4 וגם את הפלאש ועכשיו הוא לא עובד לי
<trew100> אני יודע שזה בעיה ספציפית עם הגרסה הזאת של הפלאש כי עם גרסה לפני כן הכל עבד
<trew100> מדובר על גרסה 10.3
<trew100> מישהו נתקל? מישהו יודע?
<trew1001> nhavu jh?
<trew1001> זאת אומרת מישהו חי?
<trew1001> טוב ננסה הפוך
<trew1001> מישהו מת?
<fgfdfgcxc34443> אני צריך הגנת אבטחה נגד Anti Server Killer
#ubuntu-il 2011-09-01
<dlkdf> ?
<avihay> damn mosquito. he is taunting me!!! he made his deceleration of war by landing on my laptop just to announce his presence, and then disappears. I'm already bitten. :-<
<i-pink> היי
#ubuntu-il 2011-09-02
<_x_X_X_x_> היי
<_x_X_X_x_> יש כאן מישהו?
<avihay> hi
<avihay> _x_X_X_x_: still here?
<_x_X_X_x_> היי
#ubuntu-il 2011-09-03
<aviv> hi
<serfus> who's on
<serfus> ?
#ubuntu-il 2011-09-04
<DroidEF> שלוםם
<DroidEF> רציתי לשאול..יש לי אובונטו 10.04 ואני מנסה לעדכן אותו ל11...
<DroidEF> אבל בעידכון הוא לא מצליח להתקין את כל החבילות..
<DroidEF> חוץ מזה שניסיתי דרך ה update manager..איך עושים את זה דרך הטרמינל? יש סיכוי שבטרמינל זה יעבוד?
<matanya> sudo dist-upgrade
<avihay> DroidEF: yes, you can force it to do stuff it thinks it can't. how do you do it? well, I don't really know. I can only refer you to the man pages for apt and dpkg
<avihay> and the all mighty google
<Elihai> שלום..
<DroidEF> תודה!
<DroidEF> שלום
<Elihai> חזרתי לאובונטו!!!
<DroidEF> מצוייייין
<DroidEF> השתמשת פעם בWINE?
<Elihai> אני צריך אבל עזרה
<Elihai> ועל מה תודה
<DroidEF> חח לא תודה אמרתי לאביחי..
<DroidEF> איזה עזרה? (ואני דיי חדש אבל אני אנסה לעזור..)
<Elihai> כן
<Elihai> זה יישום של ווינדוס
<Elihai> של לינוקס כאילו
<Elihai> אבל מאפשר התקנת תוכנות ווינדוס
<Elihai> לא צריך את זה.
<Elihai> התקנתי אובונטו ללימודים בלבד
<Elihai> אממ אני רוצה להתחיל באובונטו
<Elihai> ללמוד תחזוקת שרתים..
<Elihai> ניהול רשתות וכדומה
<Elihai> בעיקר לתחזק שרת ייעודי
<Elihai> פקודות וכאלו
<Elihai> לא לימוד רגיל על המערכת..
<Elihai> לא צריך את זה
<serfus> Elihai, יש אינספור מדריכים ועזרים ברשת בחינם
<serfus> כמו כן, יש גם קורסים בתשלום
<serfus> אבל אתה חייב לדעת אנגלית
<Elihai> כן
<Elihai> ?
<Elihai> <serfus> אתה פה?
<Elihai> תוכל לתת לי תמדריכים
<GanGeL> שלום
<GanGeL> יש כאן מישהו??
#ubuntu-il 2012-08-29
<asw3> sshhhh
<MattTheCat> quiet here...
<asw3> yeah only vampire should be here
<MattTheCat> good thing i brought extra blood then :)
#ubuntu-il 2012-08-30
<meerkat> אהלן
<meerkat> למה הקאפצ'ה כל כך קשה?
<meerkat> לא מזמן שאלתי כאן, מה דרך הכי טובה ללמוד על לינוקס הכי טוב, המליצו לי על arch
<meerkat> השאלה שלי, איך מתחילים?
<Interruptus> אחח, ארץ' זה נחמד אם אתה אוהב להתעסק בכל הדרעק מסביב
<Interruptus> אם אתה אוהב לשבור את המערכת ולתקן אותה כל יומיים
<Interruptus> או משהו בסגנון
<meerkat> חחחחחחח
<meerkat> אני פשוט רוצה ללמוד ברמה אחרת מעבר ל Nex next next
<meerkat> אתה מבין?
<Interruptus> אהא תעבוד עם כל מה שנגזר מRHEL
<Interruptus> בCLI
<Interruptus> זה פשוט המיינסטרים עם זה עובדים בשוק
<Interruptus> קח סנטוס תתקין מינימל ותתחיל לעבוד
<meerkat> אוקיי
<meerkat> VM בתור התחלה יהיה טוב?
<Interruptus> אכן
<meerkat> סנטוס מתאימה גם לשמש כליבה ל HTPC?
<Interruptus> לא
<meerkat> היא בעיקר לשרתים לפי מה שהבנתי
<Interruptus> אכן
<meerkat> בעיקרון צריך שרת SMB ו XMBC
<meerkat> זהו
<meerkat> למרות שעבודה על שרתים מאוד מושכת אותי
<meerkat> אז סנטוס..
<meerkat> תודה לך :D
<meerkat> אתה מבין בכל מה שקשור בפיתוח רומים / קרנלים לאנדרואיד?
<Interruptus> אם אתה רוצה מדיה
<Interruptus> לך על הפצה שיש בריפוס שלה הרבה קודקים
<Interruptus> והיא יותר מעודכנת
<meerkat> ריפוס?
<Interruptus> REPOSITORIES
<matanya> Interruptus: שוב אתה מקלקל חדשים? :)
<Interruptus> אני מלמד אנשים עולם אמיתי
<Interruptus> ובעולם אמיתי לא משתמשים בדיסטרוס רשלניות
<matanya> כמו?
<Interruptus> ארצ'
<Interruptus> מנדריבה
<someone235> מישהו פה במקרה מבין בדרופל?
<Interruptus> שמע מנדריבה היתה מצוינת
<Interruptus> בגלל הפאנל שליטה שלה
<Interruptus> אבל
<Interruptus> בגלל ניהול רשלני
<Interruptus> ומזעזע
<Interruptus> הפכה ללא יציבה
<Interruptus> וחסרת אמינות
<Interruptus> וזה ביג נו נו
<matanya> אכן חבל
<Interruptus> כנ"ל ארץ' מבחינת המינימליזם והKISS
<Interruptus> שהפכה להיות משהו רשלני שמתפרק כל אימת
<matanya> יאללה Interruptus תעזור לי קצת :)
<matanya> מה זה: subversion-perl-1.6.15-0.1.el6.rfx.x86_64 has missing requires of subversion = ('0', '1.6.15', '0.1.el6.rfx')
<matanya> בעיה של yum?
<Interruptus> מאיזה ריפו זה
<Interruptus> כמה ריפוז יש לך
<Interruptus> ומאיזה ריפוז התקנת את זה
<matanya> http://pastebin.com/rsG5TNr6
<Interruptus> עושה רושם שאין סבסקריפשן לRHN
<Interruptus> כדאי להתחיל להסיר חבילות שבורות
<Interruptus> ולתקן את המערכת
<Interruptus> ואז להתחיל להוריד מחדש
<Interruptus> דברים
<Interruptus> ורסיות
<Interruptus> או שכדאי בכלל מראש
<Interruptus> לחדש סבסקריפשן לRHN
<Interruptus> להעיף את RPMFORGE
<Interruptus> לעבוד בלעדית
<Interruptus> עם הRHN
<Interruptus> בלי לזהם את המערכת בחבילות ממקום זר
<Interruptus> טוב
<Interruptus> ניסית להתקין SRVADMIN
<Interruptus> שזה החבילת דל אופן מנג'
<Interruptus> והיא רוצה ימבה חבילות
<Interruptus> אבל מה הצרה
<Interruptus> שאין לך סבסקריפשן לRHN
<Interruptus> ונתקעת בלי
<Interruptus> טוב
<matanya> תודה
<or> הי
<or> יש כאן מישהו?
<Guest61803> הי
<Guest61803> יש לי שגיאה
<Guest61803> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:cheleb/blender-svn
<Guest61803> Error: can't find signing_key_fingerprint at https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~cheleb/+archive/blender-svn
<Guest61803> (מנסה להתקין בלנדר)
<schapira> הצלחתי להתחבר!
<schapira> אבל נראה לי שאין כאן אף אחד...
<schapira> Error: can't find signing_key_fingerprint at https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~cheleb/+archive/blender-svn
<schapira> שלום
<schapira> שלום
<schapira> מה זה פה?
#ubuntu-il 2012-09-01
<moshind> ?
<evans> שבוע טוב
#ubuntu-il 2012-09-02
<eliko> אתר חדש לרולטת צ'אט ישראלית livechats.co.il   ורולטת צ'אט עולמית livechats.co.il/index2.html
<zorbama> שלום
#ubuntu-il 2013-08-26
<amireldor> יאי יום שישי עושים אובונטו
#ubuntu-il 2013-08-27
<choia1> ברכות!
<choia1> מי מכם אולי מכיר דרך להוסיף tab לsession של screen דרך הcommandline?
#ubuntu-il 2013-08-29
<Avihay> אם מעניין אתכם:   אני רוצה להציג בפניכם את האתר תן לגיק, הרעיון שלו בכלליות הוא העלאת מכירת והחלפת מוצרים "גיקיים" בין אנשים באתר. המוצרים כוללים אביזרי קוספליי, משחקי קופסא, ספרי פנטזיה, די וי די של איזה אנימה שקניתם, בובת פרבי, פיגר של דארת' ויידר, טבעת של
<Avihay>  ונום או ציור של נד סטארק.
<Avihay> Bשאיפה היא שהאתר יהיה אבן שואבת לקהילת הגיקים בישראל כך שיוכלו לסחור בו בצורה מאוד קלה ונוחה (הכל מסודר לפי קטגוריות ואין אפשרות שהמוצר מספר מאתיים שיפורסם יתחבא בדפי ההיסטוריה ללא יכולת להגיע אליו כמו שכרגע ניתן לחוות בקבוצות בפייסבוק) כמו כן יש
<Avihay> אפשרות חיפוש מיון וסינון בשביל שיפור החוויה למשתמש.
<Avihay> http://tenlageek.com/
#ubuntu-il 2013-08-30
<neta078> שלומות
<neta> שלום
#ubuntu-il 2013-08-31
<neta> hi
#ubuntu-il 2014-08-25
<Avihay__> asw3: יכולת לטפל בזה בצורה הרבה יותר טובה
<Avihay__> כמו למשל: הצ'ט הזה מופעל ע"י חברה ללא מתרות רווח בשם freenode. (לא מדויק אבל מספיק קרוב), והערוץ הזה הזה מופעל ע"י מתנדבים
<Avihay__> או למשל: תלוי מה אתה רוצה לעשות עם המחשב. אם זה דסקטופ, השיקול העיקרי שלך כנראה יהיה כרטיס המסך ואיך הוא נתמך בלינוקס. אם זה לפטופ, תרצה לחפש ביקורות על איזו תאימות יש לו בלינוקס, בנוסף לעניין עם כרטיס המסך
<noa> ערב טוב
<noa> אני מנסה את מזלי שוב בצ'אט תמיכה הזה.
<noa> אף אחד לא זמין לענות כאן?
<noa> מה שעות הפעילות?
<Avihay__> noa: תלוי מאוד באנשים
<Avihay__> <noa> איזה מן חברה מפעילה צ'אט אבל לא דואגת שיענו בו, זה ליקוי גדול מאוד בהבנת שירות לקוחות בסיסי
<Avihay__> הצ'ט הזה מופעל ע"י חברה ללא מתרות רווח בשם freenode. (לא מדויק אבל מספיק קרוב), והערוץ הזה הזה מופעל ע"י מתנדבים
<Avihay__> איזה מחשב מומלץ?
<Avihay__> או למשל: תלוי מה אתה רוצה לעשות עם המחשב. אם זה דסקטופ, השיקול העיקרי שלך כנראה יהיה כרטיס המסך ואיך הוא נתמך בלינוקס. אם זה לפטופ, תרצה לחפש ביקורות על איזו תאימות יש לו בלינוקס, בנוסף לעניין עם כרטיס המסך
<Avihay__> בעקרון, כל מחשב שתוכל להשיג בחנות יעבוד עם אובונטו
<Avihay__> השאלה היא כמה טוב
<Avihay__> חזרה לצ'ט, זה הערוץ של התא המקומי של משתמשי אובונטו. יש לנו, או לפחות היה איש קשר רישמי ליצור קשר עם קאנוניקל. הערוץ נועד כמקום מפגש, וכמקום לשאול בו שאלות כמו שאלות תמיכה
<Avihay__> המודל העיסקי של קנוניקל הוא שאתה מקבל את מערכת ההפעלה בחינם, ואתה יכול לקנות תמיכה רישמית מקאנוניקל
<Avihay__> קאנוניקל גם מספקים מערכת פורומים לתמיכה לא רישמית, כמו כן ממנים חלק מהעלויות של freenode
<Avihay> אתה מוזמן להישאר מחובר, לשאול שאלות, לענות על שאלות וכו, אך כפי שאתה רואה, הערוץ די לא פעיל. תרגיש חופשי לפנות לכינוי שלי (כי זה מקפיץ לי התראה). שעות הפעילות שלי הן מאחרי 6 בערב, ועד חצות ככה
#ubuntu-il 2014-08-26
<romantic> hi
<romantic> hi
<romantic> fuck
<noa> בוקר טוב
<noa> זו כבר פעם שלישית שאני מנסה לקבל כאן תשובה, אך ללא מענה.
<noa> התקנתי אובונטו על מחשב ישן שיש לי כאן, וזה עובד די טוב, והייתי רוצה להחליף את המחשב הזה למחשב חדש.
<noa> מישהו יכול להמליץ לי על מחשב או מפרט למחשב שיעבוד טוב עם לינוקס?
<noa> יש כאן מישהו?
<asw3_> ענו לך
<asw3_> <Avihay__> בעקרון, כל מחשב שתוכל להשיג בחנות יעבוד עם אובונטו
<noa> מתי ענו לי?
<noa> asw3_: אתה מכיר אולי חברה או חלקים שבטוח עובדים?
<noa> אני מבינה שמעבדים של AMD לא עובדים טוב בלינוקס
<noa> וחייבים רק אינטל
<asw3_> מי אמר לך?
<asw3_> היתי שנים עם מעבד של AMD
<asw3_> עד שנשרף לי המעבד
<asw3_> עבד מעולה
#ubuntu-il 2014-08-27
<gal> שלום לכולם אפשר עזרה אני ניובי ?
<gal> ???
<Bez> היי
<Bez> יש כאן מישהו שאולי יכול לעזור לי?
<Bez> ?
<Bez> #ubuntu
<Bez> lst
<Bez> connect #ubuntu
#ubuntu-il 2014-08-28
<Avihay> gal: כן
#ubuntu-il 2014-08-31
<rotem> hi
<rotem> מה קורה
#ubuntu-il 2015-08-24
<RONIK> HELLO
<RONIK> CAN I ASK A QUSTION .
<RONIK> ?
#ubuntu-il 2015-08-25
<yarden> שלום
<yarden> יש לי בעייה בהתקנת אונטו לצד ווננדוס
<yarden> המחשב לא מקבל את הבוט של האובונטו ....ומעלה ישירות את ווינדוס 8 כאילו לא הותקנה המערכת
#ubuntu-il 2015-08-26
<nicoco> וואי איזה אפתיות
<nicoco> ערוץ לקישוט
#ubuntu-il 2015-08-30
<mircx1> @help
